# Any Ameraucana breeders?



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone knew any good breeders of true breed Ameraucanas in Illinois? I show chickens so that is why I can't just get an Easter Egger or a mix. And most breeders online only sell chicks or they do not have the coloration I need. So I was just once ring if anyone can refer me to a good breeder.


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

Have you tryed searching the Internet for them?? or go to like a co-op (feed store) and ask them.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Don't buy hatchery stock at all. That's the number one no-no with Ameraucana (or any breed). Get on the Ameraucana website and look for breeders per state. Contact them via phone or email. Expect to pay more than hatchery stock.

ETA: I'm your neighbor to the North (Wi). I don't know how much help I can be of up here, but I do breed Ameraucana, and have two fellow breeders up my way, both of which ship day old chicks. Study up on purebred Ameraucana. Sometimes if you're lucky, someone might sell one or two on CL. Please make sure your birds have slate or black legs. My first year with "purebred" I ended up selling out of them as someone ripped me off and sold me gold legged EE. I since have gotten smarter and if I make any new purchases, they're always from known breeders.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome thank you guys!


----------

